# Theraband Silver?



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey everyone. Is theraband silver any good? Like how is the band life, and speed?

Thanks!,

SMS


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Its very good. Easy pull with good speed. Nice for target bands. I use a 25/20mm taper for 7/8 inch steel or

5/8 inch marble. Suprisingly seems like I get more shots /band set than TBG. Try some.

http://ptmart.com got a good deal on it.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, it's good stuff. Go for it :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

treefork said:


> Its very good. Easy pull with good speed. Nice for target bands. I use a 25/20mm taper for 7/8 inch steel or
> 5/8 inch marble. Suprisingly seems like I get more shots /band set than TBG. Try some.
> http://ptmart.com got a good deal on it.


 Okay thanks. Do you think if i double it, could i hunt with them?

Thanks!,

SMS


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

As long as the ammo is above 180fps your good for hunting. In my opinion go with gold similar price and gold is plain better... especially for hunting.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Its very good. Easy pull with good speed. Nice for target bands. I use a 25/20mm taper for 7/8 inch steel or
> ...


The mentioned bands doubled would be very powerful!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

treefork said:


> Its very good. Easy pull with good speed. Nice for target bands. I use a 25/20mm taper for 7/8 inch steel or
> 
> 5/8 inch marble. Suprisingly seems like I get more shots /band set than TBG. Try some.
> 
> http://ptmart.com got a good deal on it.


7/8" steel?

Do you use single, double or triple?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I used TBS for while it is good and easy pull. But I personally like TBG.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

DaveSteve said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Its very good. Easy pull with good speed. Nice for target bands. I use a 25/20mm taper for 7/8 inch steel or
> ...


typo correct is 7/16" with single layer :blush: MY BAD! I use 7/8 for slingshot Rhino hunting .


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

treefork said:


> DaveSteve said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


7/16" steel with a 25/20mm single layer TBS is impressive.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Silver is awesome. You will not have any regrets.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nothing wrong with it at all... single layers will wear a bit faster than gold bands of the same cut obviously, but an easier draw can result very good speed amo size considered... I got 426 fps in the ssf 300fps club and decent results with .454 lead in the power ranger club.. like all flat bands, its how its cut that makes it perform..


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

silver is a great compromise between hard pull and light pull from my experience with it . i need to find a way to get some more of it , i have none left . go for it , try some silver .


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Imperial said:


> silver is a great compromise between hard pull and light pull from my experience with it . i need to find a way to get some more of it , i have none left . go for it , try some silver .


 Okay i will! On Ebay you can order 5 feet of silver for 6 dollars free shipping!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Lets us know your impressions once you shoot it.


----------

